# Outcast Spring Sale



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Our spring sale is coming up March 1-4. We will open at 4am on Thursday March 1st and at 6am the other days. This is our 25th anniversary so we are trying to make it the biggest and best ever. This will be the largest inventory we have ever had. I would like to find a good loving and caring home to send it to. We will be having food all 4 days again including the cajun boil. More updates to follow. I will try to answer your questions if possible. See you at the sale.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Will you be having any seminars? Would love to actually watch someone in person tie a bimini twist, and be able to ask questions along the way. BTW, LOVE YOUR STORE!!!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I put in leave for this!!!


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

TheRoguePirate said:


> I put in leave for this!!!


LOL, it does have that kind of "cult" following for sure!!! Great event and great guys to deal with. Will not miss it for sure.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

*In the Store Discount*

Will items in the store be on sale too? Need to pick up a Tuna Belt to go with my harness. Looking forward to it, see you Thursday.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

making a special trip home from college for this


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Were is the shop


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Barrancas ave. Pensacola fl. been the past 2 years and have always loaded on what I needed. Will be there this year for some costas and some rods.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Feelin better about this, already.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Do they normally have a variety of fresh water gear to buy? I have only been in there once and all I saw was saltwater stuff, but I wasn't in there long. If they do then I'll be there early the first day. Looking for rod and real combo, baitcasting reel.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Most of their gear is saltwater. I've seen a few freshwater rigs but nothing exciting. They do carry bait casters and light action rods.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*outcast*

This sale is the one time of year we have freshwater tackle. We will have a good selection of Shimano and Daiwa combos for freshwater plus lots of lures and terminal tackle.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Good deal


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Yep, I was able to get a great deal on some nice Shimano rod/reel combos for freshwater a few years back. I'll also be sure to head home from UA for the sale!


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

we hit this place every year for the great crawfish and the best deals! YUM!


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

Do they stock rod blanks or rod building supplies?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcat spring sale*

Sorry we do not stock custom rod supplies at this time.Don't forget to bring in your reels and get them cleaned up and/or leave them to get re-spooled. You can drop them off now and pick them up during the sale and still get the sale prices on re-spooling which is roughly half price. This will save you a bunch of time. See you soon.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

is the reason everyone gets excited abouut this is because of the fishing deals?? what kind of deals do they bring?


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Great savings on fishing tackle/hunting equipment, great food, great bunch of folks. It's just great. :thumbsup:


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

A crawfish boil ???????????? Mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

NOsaints said:


> is the reason everyone gets excited abouut this is because of the fishing deals?? what kind of deals do they bring?


The best you will see all year. And not just on a few items, on everything they have in the store plus hundreds of other items they don't normally carry. I'd be willing to get its one of the biggest sales period of its kind.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Sale*

I appreciate the nice comments. And you are correct according to the reps that come it is definitely the largest of its kind anywhere.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Are you going to have any deals on any high end gear? Looking at a Stella 8KPG or 10K for the Bass Pro $100.00 off trade in. Will you have any comparable deals?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Kim. generally speaking, Shimano's rep has one to two of every reel the have, including high end stuff at this sale. Don't know what the prices are yet, but they will be rock bottom....


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

If you have the information made available to you PM it to me. I am getting another reel and of course I'd like a good deal. Bass Pro will have their reel sale Feb 24-29 just a few days before yours.

I caught the Shimano representative at Half Hitches sale 2 years ago and he gave me a smoking deal on a TalicaII 16 and Trevela combo.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Literally, I won't know the prices till the night before or day of the sale. If it's any consequence, the reels are the hottest item first day. The high end stuff going first generally to people who waited for the sale....


----------



## Chuck K. (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you guys have a seminar schedule put together yet?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We will have several Stellas outside under the tent at much better prices than the competition even after a trade in. I would be here at 4am. All reels inside will be on sale as well. Can't advertise the prices. Good things come to those who wait. As far as the seminars go we do not have a schedule at this time. We will have too much merchandise to condense into one tent by Saturday morning. We might put together a limited seminar schedule by Sunday if the demand is there. The last couple of years the seminars have not had the participation we would like. Everyone seems to be more interested in shopping. The normal seminar speakers will be here working so come by and pick their brain one on one.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Kim. generally speaking, Shimano's rep has one to two of every reel the have, including high end stuff at this sale. Don't know what the prices are yet, but they will be rock bottom....


You better get there early Kim. If you are wanting a deal on something like that you better get there early and be one of the first ones in line.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Is it worth going on the last day of the sale? I'm out of town on business Fri-Sun.

Looking for an entry-level spinning setup for snapper, etc, fwiw.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> Is it worth going on the last day of the sale? I'm out of town on business Fri-Sun.
> 
> Looking for an entry-level spinning setup for snapper, etc, fwiw.


It is worth it every single day. because everything is insanely cheap. you'll find stuff that will change your mind about what you may have wanted day 1 just because of its value.

2 questions here. Are you guys going to accidentally price the key largos 20 bucks cheaper this year? (praying). and Secondly, Will you guys have those donuts you had last year? where did you get them from?


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i was there shortly after 12 last year and was 5th in line i think. if i could id do it agin this year but i wont be in town until thursday night


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Bump_N_Twitch said:


> i was there shortly after 12 last year and was 5th in line i think. if i could id do it agin this year but i wont be in town until thursday night


You were there at midnight?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The Key Largo rods will be here but unfortunately they will not be $20 cheaper than last year's sale. They will be $79.99 for the 7 ft and 8ft with stainless guides. We will have the doughnuts and they came from Daylight dougnuts by the circle next to K mart. Thanks.


----------



## SouthAl (Feb 21, 2012)

Do the Key Largo rods sell out quickly? I probably won't be able to come until Friday or Saturday and they are what I am mainly interested in.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We will have about 300 in stock. Should be plenty.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

It's going to be epic!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

79.99 is a great price. someone told me they were mispriced at that price last year i think. lol. I'll definitely be picking up another


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't really need any fishing gear but I have always lusted after a Yeti cooler.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> You were there at midnight?


yep


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Spring sale*

The menu for the sale is as follows:

Thursday-Burgers and Dogs
Friday-Boston Butt and Chicken
Saturday-Red Beans and Rice and Jambalaya
Sunday-Crawfish and Shrimp boil

This is by far the largest inventory of top quality goods that we have ever had. Millions in inventory. Come early come often. See you there.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Can"t WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Are you offering the gift card as you have in the past? Sorry if I missed it on another thread


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*outcast, when I was in your store the other day you*

had these 7-6 (or maybe 7-0) and 8-0 Key Largo bonefish/red rods.

Will you have any of those on sale?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

caddysdad said:


> had these 7-6 (or maybe 7-0) and 8-0 Key Largo bonefish/red rods.
> 
> Will you have any of those on sale?


Prolly a hundred of them.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll be there for the Boston Butt. Heard yall got some small Stradics for the low low. Might get me one of those!


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

Any chance yeti coolers will be on sale?


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

7 posts today, the excitement builds......half price yeti coolers would be epic!!! Hook us up Tommy.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I forget what all I heard exactly, but, Shimano and Diawa will be heavy hitters this year with a large amount of rods and reels. Not sure how many thousand rods will be outside. I was at work when I was told. Lots and lots of stuff. Circle hooks, 3500ish packs of Gulps, lead, Power Pro, Seagaur floro. All this will be outside......


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Can't advertise sales on Yeti coolers but it might not be a bad idea to come by. We will have plenty of the 7ft and 8 ft Key Largo Rods.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

Can u advertise prices on what the daiwa saltiga's will be


----------



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

more rods and reels than you can shake a stick at ,the new saltigas and certates are the cats meow , I can't make it, maybe next year.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I know its the spring sale but will you have treestands on sale and available for purchase?


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, 7 pages and the sale has not even started.



NOsaints said:


> is the reason everyone gets excited abouut this is because of the fishing deals?? what kind of deals do they bring?


As you can see, folks get pretty excited about it. Last year I showed up on Saturday with $300 to spend. Parked in the West Marine parking lot, and they had a big sale to take advantage of the crowd....

... I spent my $$$ in West Marine and never even made it into Outcast. 

Maybe this year I will even make it inside.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Wish I could be there, I need a baitrunner. 

If you have never been folks, get there. Tommy goes above the call for duty for the fishing folks in this area. Even if you only spend $10 on some weights show your support.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

will the sunglasses be on sale ?

will the shimano rep have any calcutta 200 B's ? 

I can't get there at midnight,,,,,,to get in line to wait and see if I can score a good deal

That format doesn't work for me.....can I phone in at midnight to the shimano reps cell # and give him my CC # or pay with paypal ?

maybe I'm outta luck ?

How many calcutta 200b's will be offered ?

and what % discount on the shades ?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Murph, don't know when I'm going but if you want something I'll pick it up for you. Skip


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

TheToE! said:


> Do they stock rod blanks or rod building supplies?


I have picked up some blanks and thread at the sale. Its not a common item for them to have in stock but they did have some boxes at the fall sale that had a bunch of thread in it.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

I wish I could tell you the prices of all the reels and rods but I don,t even know yet. The reps samples will arrive Monday and I will be working until the sale starts to get them all priced. They will be significantly lower than you have seen anywhere else. I am sure the Shimano rep does have a Calcutta 200 but I have not seen it yet. Treestands that are left will be on sale as well. Sunglasses will be on sale, can't say on a public forum. Guys and girls the prices will be the lowest of the year accross the board. We will have an inventory that is second to none. This tent sale has been often imitated but definitely never duplicated. You all have made this the biggest sale of its kind anywhere. I wish I can hold products but that is a can of worms that I do not need to open right now.


----------



## Fajah (Apr 8, 2009)

My wife just to me yesterday, she looked up my credit card activity for last year, I bought something every day during the sale. Love this sale.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I went into the store today and man is it packed to the gills!!!!!!!!! Save up your money folks.


----------



## blues (Jun 27, 2009)

Do you have the inmitation yeti coolers and will the be on sale and how much.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

blues said:


> Do you have the inmitation yeti coolers and will the be on sale and how much.


You mean imitation? What brand name did they go under? There were different brands there last year also, like Engel. That the one you are refering to? Never seen an imitation Yeti.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

My wife and little will be there Sat from 12-4 selling Girl Scout Cookies also.
Thanks
Sky


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Well I have the Shimano samples now and there will be more than ever outside. If you are looking for one of the Terez rods I think I have at least one of everything they make at great prices. Here is a preview price normal price of $259 is $156. Trevala Jigging rod normal $169.99 now $112.00. I have not gone through the reels yet. Be ready as was said earlier in this post this will be epic. Great food, great fun, great deals. Who could ask for more.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

outcast said:


> Well I have the Shimano samples now and there will be more than ever outside. If you are looking for one of the Terez rods I think I have at least one of everything they make at great prices. Here is a preview price normal price of $259 is $156. Trevala Jigging rod normal $169.99 now $112.00. I have not gone through the reels yet. Be ready as was said earlier in this post this will be epic. Great food, great fun, great deals. Who could ask for more.


Great to hear! I'll be making a trip home this weekend from Tuscaloosa just to hit up the sale! :thumbsup:


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

Downtime2 said:


> You mean imitation? What brand name did they go under? There were different brands there last year also, like Engel. That the one you are refering to? Never seen an imitation Yeti.


Do you remember how much of a discount was on these last year? Thanks!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Feel like an addict waiting for my next fix......:blink:


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

This will be my first time going. What time do people start lining up?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Midnight.


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I got there at 4:30 last year. I was about 100th in line.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

What's the point in standing in line, do they only let 1 person in at a time? I mean as long as you're there when they open the doors that's just as good right?


----------



## Rampage (Apr 10, 2008)

outcast said:


> Well I have the Shimano samples now and there will be more than ever outside. If you are looking for one of the Terez rods I think I have at least one of everything they make at great prices. Here is a preview price normal price of $259 is $156. Trevala Jigging rod normal $169.99 now $112.00. I have not gone through the reels yet. Be ready as was said earlier in this post this will be epic. Great food, great fun, great deals. Who could ask for more.


Looking for maybe a Penn Fathom 25n star drag or Okuma Cedros 10s star drag will you be carrying these or just mainly Shamino??


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

This is the first I've heard of this sale and I could probably benefit from it, is there much of a discount on powerpro and jigs? I normally pay $10 for a jig, trying to justify driving from east Navarre at some point during the weekend.


----------



## SouthAl (Feb 21, 2012)

What time does the sale close each night?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

FishGolfDrink said:


> What's the point in standing in line, do they only let 1 person in at a time? I mean as long as you're there when they open the doors that's just as good right?


 
I think it's to get thru the door and to the best deals before somebody else snaps them up. I believe this is a tactic mostly used by young guys because there is no way that I would stand in line, no matter what I was after. I'll mosey on over there at noon. If I find something that's great, if not, there are worse ways to spend a lunch hour.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Lots of guys buy a box of reels at a great price add 20% and sell them on ebay.

Wish they just had a3-5 reel limit to drag out the best deals. I'll be there this year deployed the last two springs so I'm due for something new.

Stressless Out


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We open at 4am on Thursday the 1st. We will open at 6am all the other days. Waiting in line is your choice. The Daiwa and Shimano samples are limited to usually 1 or maybe 2 of each item that is why some people wait in line. We will have plenty of power pro line at great prices. Plenty of assorted jigs as well. This is the widest and cleanest inventory outside ever. We will not have a lot of Penn outside but a good bit inside all on sale. We do not carry Okuma. I hope this answers the questions.


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

Well i plan on buying a curado bait caster and a shimmano ci4 if yall have them do yall sell the abu garcia veritas? or those st. croix rods??


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

wackydaddy said:


> This is the first I've heard of this sale and I could probably benefit from it, is there much of a discount on powerpro and jigs? I normally pay $10 for a jig, trying to justify driving from east Navarre at some point during the weekend.


If you go drop the reel off before the show they will fill it for you and you can pay for it that day so you dont have to wait.


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 17, 2010)

I rolled in last year on Saturday morning around 9:30am and found everything I wanted. Sunday, I happened to be in the vicinity again running other errands and strolled in again and picked up a few more smaller items plus a set of Costas that I saw on Saturday that I finally decided to purchase. Guess you won't see me in line either as I plan to do the same this year.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Any electronics?


----------



## TheToE! (Mar 9, 2008)

outcast said:


> We open at 4am on Thursday the 1st. We will open at 6am all the other days. Waiting in line is your choice. The Daiwa and Shimano samples are limited to usually 1 or maybe 2 of each item that is why some people wait in line.


So there's not going to be a lot of of these reels? I was hoping to get a saltist spinning reel.


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

outcast said:


> We open at 4am on Thursday the 1st. We will open at 6am all the other days. Waiting in line is your choice. The Daiwa and Shimano samples are limited to usually 1 or maybe 2 of each item that is why some people wait in line. We will have plenty of power pro line at great prices. Plenty of assorted jigs as well. This is the widest and cleanest inventory outside ever. We will not have a lot of Penn outside but a good bit inside all on sale. We do not carry Okuma. I hope this answers the questions.


Tomorrow is Wednesday the 1st. The sale starts tomorrow morning right?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

bama99 said:


> Tomorrow is Wednesday the 1st. The sale starts tomorrow morning right?


Tomorrow is wednesday the 29th.. :001_huh:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

*Fixing to head over and help setting up. Hope to see plenty of ya'll there. I'll be working under the tents again. Come out and support your local business. (And get a hell of a good deal on stuff too!)*


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We will have quite a few of the Daiwa Saltist's. Should be enough. No we do not carry Garcia or St Croix. The sale starts Thursday the 1st at 4am. Leap year. We have way too much inventory to get out under the tents at once. There will be lots of new stuff daily as we sell down. Remember that everything inside the store is on sale as well excluding bait and consignment items. See you there.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Are Yeti coolers 80% off - No

Will you have any Penn reels on sale - Yes

Is it worth it to line up at midnight - if you have nothing better to do and want to get to the deals before anyone else then Yes. 

Will you have hooks on sale - millions of ALL SIZES

Will Costa Fathoms be on sale - Yes along with thousand of others. 

I'm sure Tommy doesn't have time to answer every single question. If you have never been then go its HUGE. If you have gone go again it will be bigger than last year. I have been every year and have never been disappointed. It's worth a couple hours out of your weekend.

If they don't have what you want they probably have something better and cost less.


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Phone orders?*

I have two Key Largo rods that I have my eye on. But I work at Fort Benning and can't get off tomorrow.

Can I phone in an order and pick it up next weekend?


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

Austin said:


> Tomorrow is wednesday the 29th.. :001_huh:



I'm an idiot.....it's a leap year. I glanced at the Feb calendar that had Wednesday being the first and thought it was March.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We have plenty of Key Largo rods. Come get them


----------



## caddysdad (Nov 8, 2010)

*Outcast,*

can I buy a rod over the phone and you guys hold it or no?

I work for the CoE here at Ft Benning and we are balls to the wall getting the stadium here ready for Army to come down next week. West Point is playing their spring game here and it's supposed to be on CBS. 

As you can imagine we are steppin and fetchin.


----------



## beachtiger (Nov 23, 2011)

*nice rods*

Hey guys just wondering if yall will have any goood spinnig rods for sale. need some very bad


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Trying to find a flyer with a schedule of events on the sale - nothing on the Outcast homepage or in any google search or on this forum search....

What seminar's when?
What food when?
Are there daily specials or times when new gear comes out?

Thanks,
Stressless Out


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just heard there is already people lining up.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Stressless said:


> Trying to find a flyer with a schedule of events on the sale - nothing on the Outcast homepage or in any google search or on this forum search....
> 
> What seminar's when?
> What food when?
> ...


Don't think they are doing the seminars. Here is the food info. 

The menu for the sale is as follows:

Thursday-Burgers and Dogs
Friday-Boston Butt and Chicken
Saturday-Red Beans and Rice and Jambalaya
Sunday-Crawfish and Shrimp boil

This is by far the largest inventory of top quality goods that we have ever had. Millions in inventory. Come early come often. See you there.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Me and ChadAU are leaving Daphne at 3AM. See y'all bee-otches there.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Outcast*

Just drove by, looks like people are waiting in line, it was only 8:30 wow


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

so, if i get here right before 4am...am I gonna be able to"enter" the sale when the doors open...? Or do you guys limit the amout of people going IN .....hows that work...I have to be back at work at 6 - 6.30....just curious. Thanks.


----------



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

I just hope I can sleep before that 2:30 alarm goes off.


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



chadau79 said:


> I just hope I can sleep before that 2:30 alarm goes off.


I just bedded down. The 99 cent margaritas should do the trick.


----------



## SouthAl (Feb 21, 2012)

What time do they close tomorrow night?


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We will let everyone in.Guys and girls I hope you are ready. This will be epic.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Girls are allowed? WUT!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

It was EPIC!!!


----------



## 2ndratecaller (Nov 8, 2011)

Enjoyed the hell out of it.....just gotta say the customer service was awesome!!! all that stuff and everyone knew all about it....also when i got back to the truck i realized i picked up and bought the wrong Shimano Trevala jigging rod and they let me come back in and swap it for the right one even with all that stress and people running around they still had great customer service.......had a blast Outcast....thanks for putting it on


----------



## snaptrap (Jun 4, 2011)

Got what i wanted and some!! thanks outcast for doing this now im ready for my tourny commin up!!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a picture of the INSIDE THE STORE price list.










Hope is legible.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

If anyone has seen any rod holders for your truck at the sale to mount on your tool box let me know! Have been looking for a good deal


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Enjoyed a burger at Outcast today! Great sale!


----------

